# need info on the Micro Red dots (those little ones for pistols or rifle back up)



## The91Bravo (Jul 1, 2009)

I have played with the Burris, and other chinese ones, but have not found a 'name brand' one.  Anyone got a line on one that is par with Aimpoint/EOTech??

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 1, 2009)

Docter (shot with a friends one, works well but I don't think it's waterproof)
La rue Iron dot (never seen one but its La Rue)
Trijicon RMR (What we have but we call it a JDOT)

Your wifes going to kill you dude...


----------



## Chad (Jul 4, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> ...Anyone got a line on one that is par with Aimpoint/EOTech??



None that I am aware of would be a replacement(on par) with the Aimpoint/Eotech line: 

Jpoint
Trijicon - has about four different models(inc. Jpoint and Docter?)
Docter
Burris
Insight Technology*
PFI
other

*The sight by Insight is the newest on the market and one that I have not used.


----------



## iceman (Mar 3, 2010)

if you want a name i guess you could go for a aimpoint micro T1


----------

